# Grill questions - size, durability



## oldtrlrnr (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello,

I'm at a crossroads with my old grill, and am torn between putting ~ $155 into parts for it (new gas manifolds and reflector plates), and buying a new grill that would be larger, which I only need a few times a year when I host outdoor parties.

My 5-yr-old, 3-burner Charmglow grill has been fine for me, perfect size (24"x19" cooking surface) for everyday cooking. But I'm thinking about getting a larger grill, 4 or 5 burners, for the parties, thinking it would enable me to grill more stuff at a time and spend more time with my friends than in front of the grill. But in considering a new grill, I have questions in two areas.

1. I worry that a new larger grill might not heat up enough for everyday cooking, or would use more a lot propane to do so.

2. Quality - I've read some negative reviews on the quality of all the affordable grills I've seen, vs nothing but praise for the Weber Genesis/Summit grills. But I'm having trouble with the idea of paying $1500 for a Weber Summit S-420 (their Genesis grills aren't enough larger to justify buying a new one) that MIGHT last twice as long as say my current affordable top candidate, the Master Forge 3218LTN, $599 at Lowe's Hardware (I like its heavy stainless bar grills and dbl-layer lid, but worry about getting its cavernous interior hot enough, as well as durability).

So, I'm looking for advice on the pros/cons of a larger grill in everyday cooking vs large parties, and on the cost/benefit of cheapie grills vs expensive ones like that Weber Summit.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

- Bob


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 27, 2012)

W-E-B-E-R!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Apr 28, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> *W-E-B-E-R!*


2X

BOB


----------



## bbquzz (May 2, 2012)

I second that emotion!


----------



## bigwheel (May 2, 2012)

Blue Rhino.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (May 3, 2012)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Blue Rhino.


They make a grill??????????

This is the first I have heard of a Blue Rhino grill...Is this the same Blue Rhino that has extra equipment inside their gas tanks so you can't get it completely filled???  And the same Blue Rhino that subsequently rapes you on the price of a full tank?

BOB


----------



## bbquzz (May 3, 2012)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Blue Rhino.


I thought they only had gas


----------

